# KRAGUJEVAC-SERBIA



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kragujevac 230 000 habitants


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks nice...


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of the buildings -2nd pic/last row- looks like Athens...


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## guydebord (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry but this city has nothing special, even depressing in these pics, you should post some better ones.


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

All threads posted in Cityscapes are for photos taken from the net, with proper credits. There are no credits here and the photos look self taken, so I will move the thread to Urban Showcase. If they are not your own pics, then edit in proper credits and then pm me. If they are your own, please start all future threads in the proper section, as we only move a thread once for people and after that they get deleted if continued to be put in the wrong section. Thank you.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

guydebord said:


> sorry but this city has nothing special, even depressing in these pics, you should post some better ones.


well not all cities are beautiful you know. Some of them have ugly architecture and are not very tidy, but when you are there visiting, you feel their soul and life.


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

OK


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

have you got there any historical centre without all of those commies ??


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Of course

Zastava museum


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Old church



















Saborna church


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Home Prote Barjaktarevica










Teatar Joakim Vujic



















Monument "Sloboda"


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Monument "Palim borcima"










Konak Kneza Mihajla


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Sumarice-Monumet park


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Sumarice-Monumet park


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Beogradska


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Naselje Ljubine livade


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

II Kragujevacka gimnazija


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Pesacka i deo centra grada


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Ljubine livade i Fiat Srbija


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Zastavin soliter


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Panorame sa solitera na Maloj vagi


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Stanovo


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting pics


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Zorana Djindjica










Nikole Pasica


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Zmaj Jovina


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

ugly city i dont like it


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

Neither do I


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Glavna


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Mali park i Spomenik palim Sumadincima


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Save Kovacevica


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Stara Radnicka Kolonija


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Centralna


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Old architecture

Vuka Karadzica


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Crkva-Vasariste


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kragujevac architecture -especially old buildings- is very nice


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Kragujevac architecture -especially old buildings- is very nice


Yes,this city is very old and he have very nice old buildings!

:banana:


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Sumarice


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Aerodrom


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Aerodrom


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kolonija


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Deo Kragujevca sa Adzinih livada


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Air 










Yellow - 14.5 km
Black - 10.4 km
Orange- 10.2 km
Blue - 11.4 km


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Aerodrom


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Aerodrom


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful scenery...


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Sa Metinog brda


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Like i said: awesome pano :cheers: ^^


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kralja Milana IV


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Like i said: awesome pano :cheers: ^^


Tnx!


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Bulevar Kraljice Marije


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like a lot this pic ^^


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Zastavini dimnjaci


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Pesacka


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Dimitrija Tucovica


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Zorana Djindjica


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

27. marta


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> Pesacka


:cheers:


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Tanaska Rajica


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*GRADA SIRENA*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics...


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

* Stara crkva*




























*Stara skupstina*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Nice pics...


Tnx!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome...


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Kafana Balkan*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This building looks nice... but after a small restoration would be great


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> This building looks nice... but after a small restoration would be great


Agree with you!:cheers:


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Kuca Alekse Obradovica iz 1887*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Pesacka u Branka Radicevica*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Glavna*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> Agree with you!:cheers:


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hotel Zelengora*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Pesacka Miloja Pavlovica*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


>


This area looks very nice


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Pesacka Ivo Lole Ribara*


----------

